# U571 - Hate it or Hate it?



## Tsujigiri (Feb 18, 2005)

Ok, I have just watched the first half of U571 before I became to nauseated that I had to run off and go watch paint dry.

Not only does it possess the massive historical innacuracies but the actual screenplay and acting are sheer cr@p.

Has anyone else sat all the way through this pretentious self glorifying peice of bucolic rubbish?


----------



## Winters_Sorrow (Feb 18, 2005)

Yup, I watched it all, but then I'm a sucker for war films.

It's tripe and a slap in the face for the Royal Navy who's sailors did risk their lives to help change the course of the war.

Seeing this in 2000 and Pearl Harbour in 2001 was depressing


----------



## Tsujigiri (Feb 18, 2005)

I haven't watched Peal Harbour, I probably won't...at least until I hit the next patch of complete boredom and decide to risk watching something I know is bound to irritate me


----------



## Brian G Turner (Feb 18, 2005)

I bought Pearl Harbour simply for a copy of the trailer - it gives me goose bumps every time I see that. Not expecting much from the film.

Not planning on seeing U571 though because it thumbs at the British and history.


----------



## Foxbat (Feb 19, 2005)

It was mentioned to in another thread that a disclaimer was added to the film which stated that this event actually involved the RN. Unfortunately, this was added only after the echoes of protestation reached the filmmaker's ears. I, therefore, doubt the sincerity of such a disclaimer because the screenwriters must have known the source material from the start. 

So, in saying all that: Self glorifying piece of bucolic rubbish? 

Best description I've heard in a while  

There's nothing like a good war film - and this was nothing like a good war film


----------



## hodor (Feb 19, 2005)

Haven't seen it. However, on the case of war stories the movie We Were Soldiers was alright.


----------



## Hypes (Feb 19, 2005)

If you want a good war movie, go for _Das Boot_ or _Stalingrad_. Both great movies.


----------



## hodor (Feb 19, 2005)

Will have to look for those online.


----------



## polymorphikos (Feb 19, 2005)

Hypes said:
			
		

> If you want a good war movie, go for _Das Boot_ or _Stalingrad_. Both great movies.


 
My favourite's Zulu.


----------



## Tsujigiri (Feb 19, 2005)

I know this goes back a bit, but it will always be 'Ice Cold in Alex' for me.

Every time I watch it I'm more impressed


----------



## Foxbat (Feb 19, 2005)

> If you want a good war movie, go for _Das Boot_ or _Stalingrad_. Both great movies.


 
I agree. Both are fine films - with the added value of seeing the effect of the war from the other side


----------



## pearce (Apr 5, 2005)

It was pretty stinky at that - I liked Guns of Navarone, Force ten from Navarone, and although it's not so much a War Movie as a movie from the War, my all time favourite, Casablanca


----------



## dwndrgn (Apr 5, 2005)

It got no big reaction from me.  I don't even remember it, though I remember that I saw it.  I always assume movies have no accuracies whatsoever so I don't look for it.  What I'm looking for is a good story - true or not.  Movies are entertainment for me, not educational.

I will add that I'm not much of a fan of war movies (generally they are depressinng and make me cry so I avoid them like the plague.), but there are two exceptions to that (and you'll note that both are more of a story of something that just happened to occur during wartime, not necessarily actual conflicts).  So, my two favorite 'war' movies are The Dirty Dozen and Kelly's Heroes.

I guess I'm the stereotypical 'girl' when it comes to war movies


----------



## a|one (Apr 6, 2005)

As war epics go, I really enjoyed _Band of Brothers_, heard it was supposed to be really realistic and historically accurate, dunno for sure though. 

Also liked _The Thin Red Line_, though at the time of viewing I was about 10 or 11. Many people I've talked to since thought it was trash - any opinions ?


----------



## Lacedaemonian (Apr 6, 2005)

The Thin Red Line was a marvellous movie.  The Americans make some excellent war movies, perhaps the best, but they are usually the ones that do not require any historical accuracy.


----------



## Hypes (Apr 6, 2005)

_Band of Brothers_ was indeed an excellent series. They are making something of the sort for the Pacific theatre as well - worth keeping an eye out for.


----------



## Eradius Lore (May 11, 2005)

I loved band of brothers usually I don’t like American war films because of the inaccuracy they usually portray but like band of brothers there are exceptions. My fav war films are bridge over the river kwai, Tora! Tora! Tora! and Tobruk.


----------



## Neon (May 12, 2005)

Eradius Lore said:
			
		

> I loved band of brothers usually I don’t like American war films because of the inaccuracy they usually portray but like band of brothers there are exceptions. My fav war films are bridge over the river kwai, Tora! Tora! Tora! and Tobruk.


American films have inaccuracies ???  
My favorite war film is easily Saving Private Ryan, it is marvelous.  But Band of Brothers was also very good, and they are showing it on tv now every once in a while on the History channel.


----------



## Amber (May 14, 2005)

Best war film for me is 'Merry Christmas Mr Lawrence'


----------



## _Kitana_ (May 15, 2005)

Pearl Harbor the movie showed some true factual little stories. Such as that cook on the ship and other things. It wasn't the best movie but it was a good one.

I personally like “Patton.” 

 I could watch that over and over again. Than again Patton is one of my favorite hero's from that time period.


----------



## The Master™ (May 15, 2005)

I've never met a WWII movie I didn't watch for entertainments sake, and try to avoid whether it was a TRUE representation of the facts... 

Longest Day, Patton, Bridge Too Far, Dambusters, 633 Squadron, Reach for the Sky, Colditz, Stalag 17, etc!!!


----------



## _Kitana_ (May 15, 2005)

My mother and you would get a long great. She the one who got me hooked into WWII stuff and history itself


----------



## littlemissattitude (May 15, 2005)

dwndrgn said:
			
		

> So, my two favorite 'war' movies are The Dirty Dozen and Kelly's Heroes.
> 
> I guess I'm the stereotypical 'girl' when it comes to war movies


 
Great minds must think alike, dwndrgn.  I was just thinking as I read down the responses on this thread that, in all honesty, "Kelly's Heroes" is my favorite war film of all time.  Some others that were pretty good were "Heaven Knows, Mr. Allison", "M*A*S*H" and "Hell in the Pacific".  None of which are your basic standard war movies.


----------



## The Master™ (May 15, 2005)

Ah, now I draw a line between an interest in war and an interest in History...

I, as I've said, watch war movies for entertainment, not for historical accuracy - otherwise I'd believe the crap in Zulu!! 

My interest in history stretches further back... Egypt, Rome, Alexander, Ancient China, etc.. Anything in the last 500 is too recent to interest me...


----------



## Eradius Lore (May 15, 2005)

Zulu is a great film shame about it being the welsh..


----------



## The Master™ (May 15, 2005)

I had no problems with the Welsh (although it was a Welsh Regiment that also had Londoners in it, too)... But the members of the regiment were badly and inaccurately portrayed...


----------



## Stormflame (May 17, 2005)

Eradius Lore...my grandfather was a train engineer who carried troops along the railway that led along the River Kwai.  He went to his grave not ever talking about what he saw there or anywhere else across Europe.  One of the only things that he ever said was, that he had lost alot of good friends over there.    
I like the Band of Bro's.  It was pretty good, though Saving Private Ryan seemed to be the closest to reality.  It was better.


----------



## Stalker (Jun 2, 2005)

The biggest injustice is that "Enigma" was captured by the British Navy not by the Americans as it depicted in the movie, and then the best mathematicians, cryptographists and lingusts of the Empire tried to break German codes (successfully) in Bleachley Park.

Hah, what else did you expected from Americans.  The next movie will show onslaught on Berlin made by the US Army.


----------



## Brian G Turner (Sep 17, 2005)

The problem with Das Boot - the movie, or TV series joined up as a movie...


----------



## Spook (Sep 17, 2005)

The Master™ said:
			
		

> I had no problems with the Welsh (although it was a Welsh Regiment that also had Londoners in it, too)... But the members of the regiment were badly and inaccurately portrayed...


 
Hook's a good example.

He was a valleys boy rather than a Londoner; and was by all accounts the model soldier as oppose to a millingering git.


----------

